# Ugly stepsister of the DC-2



## Wildr1 (Feb 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Feb 27, 2018)

The profile in this thread as well as others to be posted were done by myself. These were the 3rd A/C I have attempted to profile, the first being in 1972-the F-111F while serving in the air force.


----------



## Wildr1 (Feb 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 27, 2018)

Excellent work!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## at6 (Feb 27, 2018)

There is nothing ugly about the B-18. Of only six air frames left in existence, the only remaining B-18A is on display at the Castle Air Museum in Atwater California.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Feb 27, 2018)

Comparedto the DC-2 and DC-3 she is the ugliest.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 28, 2018)

Very nice work


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 1, 2018)

A couple of RCAF Digbys

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## reddragon (Mar 1, 2018)

It is very nice work! Although, I've never seen any aircraft that could be considered ugly. True, some may be less attractive than others but I've always thought that anything that flies is a thing of beauty, lol.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 1, 2018)

Close up demo of PB N


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## parsifal (Mar 1, 2018)

very nice work. Can I ask if you do 3 view renditions as well?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## dogsbody (Mar 1, 2018)

The pilot of this Digby was F/O D.F. Raymes. I worked with his son, John, for a number of years.
This profile was done by my good friend John M. Smith.


Chris

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 2, 2018)

I have only done drawings, 3 views should not be a difficult task. John is a friend of mine, he got much of his bolo reference from me, as well as some other a/c. He did his B-18s a couple of years after mine.


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## dogsbody (Mar 2, 2018)

Wildr1 said:


> I have only done drawings, 3 views should not be a difficult task. John is a friend of mine, he got much of his bolo reference from me, as well as some other a/c. He did his B-18s a couple of years after mine.



He got all my B-18 and Digby info to, including scans of the 4-part High Flight article, Distended Douglas.


Chris


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 2, 2018)

dogsbody said:


> He got all my B-18 and Digby info to, including scans of the 4-part High Flight article, Distended Douglas.
> 
> 
> Chris


John sent that distended article to me also. His Boeing XF-6 was also from my reference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## dogsbody (Mar 4, 2018)

Sometime between 1941 and 1943, as my father's ship, HMCS St. Laurent sailed near the Canadian East Coast, Douglas Digby 757 flew over the convoy his destroyer was escorting. The ship's photographer took this picture and I inherited it when Dad passed away in 2005. The photo I have is about 1.5 inch by 2 inch in size. I managed to blow it up enough to see the number.


Chris

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Details, some from a LIFE magazine photo shoot.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 22, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wlewisiii (Mar 23, 2018)

Wildr1 said:


> View attachment 484636



Love the shadows in formation on the water in this shot.


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 27, 2018)

More Bolo's


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 27, 2018)

Man you do some nice work.


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 27, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man you do some nice work.


Thanks for the compliment, my third a/c to do profiles of. If you are serious about the B-10's we should talk, re: units, markings, models, countries etc., are you including the Dutch 139's, Argentine, Chinese, Thai, and (captured Dutch) Japanese versions. As for photos, I can check on the original prints I have. Where are you located?


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 10, 2018)

More B-18s


----------



## dogsbody (Apr 20, 2018)

Anyone have information on this one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## dogsbody (Apr 20, 2018)

Another picture, showing the nose radar.


----------



## Prop Duster (Apr 21, 2018)

at6 said:


> There is nothing ugly about the B-18. Of only six air frames left in existence, the only remaining B-18A is on display at the Castle Air Museum in Atwater California.


Yeah, gotta say its, to me, kinda ugly. but at that time in American Aviation there was a lot of _"well this may be IT designs_" . But as time and events proved some were not good enough to endure.


----------



## Wildr1 (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 5, 2018)

Air Show in Spokane WA , August 1938

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## dogsbody (Jun 11, 2018)

Big Bang Bolo.










Chris

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Aug 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Wildr1 (Aug 20, 2018)

B-18 A ( Ebay Purchase)





B-18 B ( Ebay Purchase)




B-18 A , 2nd Bombardment wing My profile art




B-18 A , 2nd Bombardment wing( Ebay Purchase)





DB-2 My profile art.




Prototype, DB-2 second production machine ( Ebay Purchase)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## MIflyer (Nov 19, 2018)

Very nice work!
A friend of mine said that the B-18 was a very nice peacetime aircraft, that even featured a supply of corks that you could insert as required to keep the water from coming into the fuselage after a ditching, thereby easing recovery of the aircraft. 

Here's another stepsister of the DC-2, which proved to be much more attractive as well as much more successful. Those Japanese girls are always so much slimmer! From the Profile Publication.


----------



## parsifal (Nov 19, 2018)

Did not realise the G3M was based on the DC-2


----------



## Graeme (Nov 19, 2018)

parsifal said:


> Did not realise the G3M was based on the DC-2



Was it? I was under the impression the the G3M evolved from their earlier G1M1 design - which flew 4 days before the DC-2.

Mitsubishi G1M - Wikipedia


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 6, 2018)

No word on the codes Jonah the shark mouthed Bolo wore?


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 6, 2018)

> Did not realise the G3M was based on the DC-2



It wasn't. This sounds like one of those times in the 1930s when the US couldn't believe the Japanese could build anything modern without stealing it. Although looking in Japanese Aircraft 1910 - 1941, in the G1M1 or Ka-9 as the company called it, the designers were influenced in their application of modern manufacturing techniques by products of the Junkers concern that had made it to Japan, notably the K 37. Apart from one of the engineers responsible for the design, not one of the Mitsubishi team had any experience in building a modern all-metal design. Not bad for a first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 13, 2019)

I love the shark=nosed version


----------



## special ed (Jan 13, 2019)

All of the B-18 photos and profiles are great. Definitely bacon.


----------



## DBII (Jan 14, 2019)

I am a fan of the Douglas Bomber. The early model looks like a flying brick. In addition to the work in the Gulf and Panama, it was a test bed for the modern anti submarine equipment. Often overlookef by history.


----------



## Wildr1 (Jul 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Aug 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Wildr1 (Aug 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------

